# Cube Tattoo!



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys, 

So I wanna get some cube ink. 

Anyone got any cool ideas/designs? 

I was thinking it could be cool to have a solved cube, and then somewhere around it the words "One less problem" or something haha. 

If someone gives me a sweet design or cool Idea I'll post a pic of the end result 

Edit: Sooo you moved this into a forum with the description "All non-cube related discussion goes here.".....? Cube is the first word in the title lol...


----------



## angham (Dec 10, 2012)

Get every possible permutation tattooed all over your body 
You will have to make each one quite small though


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2012)

angham said:


> Get every possible permutation tattooed all over your body
> You will have to make each one quite small though



LMAO I think that would actually be impossible. Plus 43qt tatts? That would cost a pretty penny


----------



## Geert (Dec 10, 2012)

I was thing about incorporation a small cube-tattoo in one of my 2 sleeves, but ended up not doing it...
Hope you can find a nice design, I have seen some bad cube tattoos


----------



## applemobile (Dec 10, 2012)

With tattoos i would steer well clear of current hobbies tbh. You won't care aout cubing in 3 years, let alone 40. But i'm sure the ''i have loads of tattoos and i don't regret any of them'' brigade will turn up in a minute.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2012)

applemobile said:


> With tattoos i would steer well clear of current hobbies tbh. You won't care aout cubing in 3 years, let alone 40. But i'm sure the ''i have loads of tattoos and i don't regret any of them'' brigade will turn up in a minute.



Hmm.. I'm really not the kind of person that regrets things that have been big in my life. I foresee no posibility of me quitting cubing any time soon. Especially seeing as I have just become massively interested in BLD solving and I'm currently on a road to 21 cubes in MBLD. I already have three band tattoos too haha. I know I will always like those bands.. I've had the tatts for like 8 years now and I never see myself regretting them. Im just not like that.. I know that those bands were a huge part of my life for a long time. Who cares if somehow I don't like them in the future  

In summary.. you only live once. **** it.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 10, 2012)

^Massively being into BLD solving is a great sign you're going to quit soon.


----------



## applemobile (Dec 10, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Hmm.. I'm really not the kind of person that regrets things that have been big in my life. I foresee no posibility of me quitting cubing any time soon. Especially seeing as I have just become massively interested in BLD solving and I'm currently on a road to 21 cubes in MBLD. I already have three band tattoos too haha. I know I will always like those bands.. I've had the tatts for like 8 years now and I never see myself regretting them. Im just not like that.. I know that those bands were a huge part of my life for a long time. Who cares if somehow I don't like them in the future
> 
> In summary.. you only live once. **** it.




You say you don't regret them now, but I bet you £100 that in 10 years you will regret that Justin Beiber and Johnas Brothers Band tatoo's.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2012)

applemobile said:


> You say you don't regret them now, but I bet you £100 that in 10 years you will regret that Justin Beiber and Johnas Brothers Band tatoo's.



LOL!!! Fair play fair play...



Noahaha said:


> ^Massively being into BLD solving is a great sign you're going to quit soon.



Watch me


----------



## WBCube (Dec 10, 2012)

Have an 100x100 that covers the entire area of your back

Or put some algs you have trouble remembering on your arm so you'll never forget them


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 10, 2012)

Geert said:


> I was thing about incorporation a small cube-tattoo in one of my 2 sleeves, but ended up not doing it...
> Hope you can find a nice design, I have seen some bad cube tattoos



I have thought about that too. I just finished my first (and last) sleeve. It has many japanese things and the cube would be an anomaly so I did not do it. I might end up with a single tatoo of a cube somehere else though.. Cubes are cool, even in tattoos


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2012)

Now that is a GOOD cube tatt. Although... I think it should say "Solve it" at the bottom instead.


----------



## applemobile (Dec 10, 2012)

*Life's


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 10, 2012)

applemobile said:


> *Life's



LOL... fail


----------



## NEONCUBES (Dec 11, 2012)

I like your idea of having one less problem underneath because I think that even if you quit cubing the writing would make it less fully cubed related and people could see and get a laugh out of it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> ^Massively being into BLD solving is a great sign you're going to quit soon.



Lol, I can see my fate. =___=


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 12, 2012)

NEONCUBES said:


> I like your idea of having one less problem underneath because I think that even if you quit cubing the writing would make it less fully cubed related and people could see and get a laugh out of it.



Yeah man. To be honest, I really don't see quitting cubing as being a problem. Because even If I did... a cube is just a cool design anyway. I like the look of it. So it could have no ties to speedcubing at all. 

Besides.. it's an 80's toy and I was born in the 80's


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 13, 2012)

applemobile said:


> With tattoos i would steer well clear of current hobbies tbh. You won't care aout cubing in 3 years, let alone 40. But i'm sure the ''i have loads of tattoos and i don't regret any of them'' brigade will turn up in a minute.





I would agree with this. When I was huge into cubes I considered getting a cube tattoo. Looking back I'm very very glad I didn't.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 15, 2012)

99 problems
[Tat of solved cube]
but a cube ain't one!


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 17, 2012)

applemobile said:


> You say you don't regret them now, but I bet you £100 that in 10 years you will regret that Justin Beiber and Johnas Brothers Band tatoo's.



If he has JB tattoos, he must not be into music much....that's setting himself up for failure and then he'd deserve that lol.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Dec 22, 2012)

how much pussy is a cube tattoo gonna get you? none. nobody's gonna say "badass tat, dude." EVER. they'll just laugh at you and whenever you quit cubing, you're going to smack yourself in the face. cubing gets old quick, so you might as well not get a cubing tattoo. seriously, what kind of dumbass does that? 

i'm not just trying to be mean, or a ****** about this. i'm just trying to shock you into the realization that a cubing tattoo is retarted. it's dumber than getting some girl's(or guy's) name on you! at least you can cover up the name, but have fun covering up a multi-colored rubik's cube!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 31, 2012)

Another cube tattoo that I saw passing by on Facebook.


----------



## applemobile (Dec 31, 2012)

That is the most try hard Hipster tatoo I have ever seen. All it needs to finish it off is a portrait of Sheldon Cooper. I don't want to live in this planet anymore


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 31, 2012)

applemobile said:


> All it needs to finish it off is a portrait of Sheldon Cooper.



LOL, I just love The Big Bang Theory..


----------

